# I did it!!!!!!



## magicvw

I really can't believe I'm sitting here typing this post in :bfp: announcements!

For those of you who don't know me, I've been ttc (no.2) for 17 months and was on supplements to correct low progesterone. They weren't working though, so my doctor decided to double the dose. I asked if I could have my levels checked before upping the dose, and he agreed. So I stopped taking all supplements this month; I wasn't even allowed to take folic or vitamins, so that the tests would come back as a true representation. Meanwhile I decided to go and hug a big willy shaped fertility symbol (because last time I did it, I fell pregnant with no.1 after 10 months of trying).

Here's me hugging the willy :lol:
https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/IMGP0314.jpg

Then, my test results came back - everything normal. So my doc said there's nothing he can do and he said keep trying for 3 months, while he thinks of something else. 

Just under a week later (last Sat) I got a faint positive hpt!!!!! :shock: POAS have been really faint till today - 17 dpo, so now I can finally admit it to myself, and announce here that I've got a 

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/IMGP0394.jpg

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Still in shock!


----------



## nellis10

YAY I want to be the first to congratulate you!! WOohooo!!!!

I'm hugging that willy in my head...HUG HUG HUG WILLY WILLY WILLY HUG HUG HUG!!!!!

Do you think it will work?


----------



## Newbie77

Yay, so, so pleased for you hun, will miss you in ttc so make sure you keep a seat warm for me I want to follow in your footsteps asap!!!! All the very best for a happy and healthy 9ish months.....x.


----------



## mummymadness

A big congrats , Eve from yoru faint test it seemed thios was your month . Enjoy a happy healthy 9 months hun . xx .


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats is FANTASTIC news hun!! so pleased for you....but its ironic that you get your BFP just as we get our secondary infertility forum!! xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Lazy Leo

Massive congrats hun! I am absolutely delighted for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tansey

About time you posted it! This is sooooo great! I am really excited for you! Huge congratulations officially! :happydance::hugs: 

(It may be worth a flight out to hug the great stone willy if i don't join you this cycle!)


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I knew it!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where was the willy statue???? I wanna hug it tooo!!!

(I touched one in the Dominican Republic but it didn't work for me) xx


----------



## celine

Aww Magic Im so happy for you hun!!! The one month you were so sure you wouldnt be pg and you did it anyway!! Have a blessed 9 months chick
xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:yipee: i'm so happy for ur chick. XXX


----------



## buffycat

that is wonderful news! congratulations!

and you have to tell us all where it is!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

Fab news!! Congrats hun. xx


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> Where was the willy statue???? I wanna hug it tooo!!!
> 
> (I touched one in the Dominican Republic but it didn't work for me) xx

It's in Bulgaria! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Where was the willy statue???? I wanna hug it tooo!!!
> 
> (I touched one in the Dominican Republic but it didn't work for me) xx
> 
> It's in Bulgaria! xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: Thanks! *Hmmm...wonder how much a flight from the Uk is??* xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh Magic, what wonderful news!!!!!!!:happydance:

Congratulations hun, you really deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## destiny27

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Oh Magic honey.... I'm sitting here in tears reading this!!!
:wohoo:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so, so happy for you honey-pie... hope I was a lucky cycle buddy for you!!
I knew one of us would get our :bfp: and to be honest, I am so happy that it was you!!!
:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!! You deserve it!! :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hopeful4baby

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! This is my 17th month too and you don't know how much hope you've just given to me!!! 

Have a peaceful 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## magicvw

Ema said:


> CONGRATS XxX

OMG!! You're due tomorrow chick!!! GOOD LUCK!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congratulations!! :hugs:

Lovely pic of huggy a giant stone willy.... maybe that is where i have been going wrong :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, fantastic news hunny! So pleased for you! Congratualtions!

I think everyone is frantically looking around for fallic objects now! :lol: xx


----------



## baboo

congratulations I'm really pleased for you!
XX


----------



## polo_princess

Thats lovely news congrats hun!!


----------



## miel

i am sooooooooo please honey!!!

yay!!!! congratulation!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## diva4180

omg congrats!! xxx I need to find a fertility willy statue here in the US!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hansie

We can drive to bulgaria cant we? I will get a coach party together and we can all come and hug your TTC good luck willy :rofl::rofl: BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS!! xxx


----------



## Lilly123

congratulations my friend... I am so so happy for u... hope you have a healthy pregnancy and dont forget to visit us in TTC section.... I cant believe willy did the trick again!! Fantastic news!!!:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you sweets xx


----------



## Nicnac

Big big congrats

Wishing you a very H&H 9


:hug:


----------



## insomnimama

As I said before : WHEEEEEEEEE!!! :crib:

And so nice that your LO will get a sib. :hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

At last!

https://www.myspacechamp.com/graphics/congratulations/congratulations_myspace_graphics_03.gif​

I am so delighted to be able to wish you heartfelt congratulations. Strangely enough only yesterday I noticed that you had been trying for 17 months and I thought "mmmmmm! What a shame" and here you are with the best type of announcement there is.

Wishing you love, luck and continued happiness all the way through your pregnancy and to the willies of the World, I say 'let all women salute you' :drunk:


----------



## nightkd

Wow! Congratulations!! I love stuff like that...bet you're glad you went and hugged that oversized willy now! :D


----------



## Lyrah

Congraaatss:happydance:

A very H&H 9months to you!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Congrats!! That is definitely some willy!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! xo


----------



## Beltane

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you wanted "another one of these please". Hehe. So thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!!!

xxx


----------



## Samantha675

that is wonderful fantastic news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wobbles

*So *pleased for you :wohoo: x x x


----------



## honey08

congrats hun...think all the ttc bnb ladies shud book flight 2 all hug this big willy !! :)


----------



## Zoey1

I am sooo happy for you!!! I hope you have a very healthy & happy 9 months!
:hug:

PS... That picture is HYSTERICAL!!


----------



## NeyNey

BIG big congratulations to you both :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Woohoo!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats!!!!! x


----------



## SwissMiss

HUGE CONGRATS HON!!!!!!!!!!! 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## Shinning_Star

Ace magic, thats cool cool cool, and so much darker than the first few there were on your ttc journal.

Best of luck, loadsa sticky baby glu and happy healthy nine months for you hunni!

HOOOORRRAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY :wohoo: :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Logiebear

I knew willies had a purpose pmsl

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1362/1362294dlrrgpns9m.gif


----------



## wishing4ababy

I know i have said this about 1 squillion times but congratulations hun. I am so so pleased for you.
Now get your butt over to 1st tri!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## katix333

congrats xxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

yay!!! im so happy for u :) congrats sweetie


----------



## applegirl

Great news!!! So happy for you hon. Here's to hugging willy rocks! Have a happy, healthy pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations :)


----------



## niknaknat

congratulations chick xxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## shanegem

That's wonderful!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bambikate

congrats thats amazing - go willy go go go!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------

